# forgot to say save before closing WORD



## Bettyg (Jul 19, 2000)

after working for several hours on a word document I accidentaly said NO to saving the changes. I have autosave every 10 minutes - but can't seem to find the temp file 

Can't I recovery my revised document????


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

From what I understand, in case of for a example a computer crash , Ausosave will load the last saved version of the document the next time you start Word. 

Have you tried that?


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Try this:

Hit F3 (Find), and look for a file named "Rescued Document.txt" 
If Word autosaved your last efforts, it might be in the folder that contained the original Word document. 

Good luck,


----------



## Bettyg (Jul 19, 2000)

THANKS Tony for your replies

since the computer did not crash - the computer did not bring up my last auto save version




RE: Hit F3 (Find), and look for a file named "Rescued Document.txt" If Word autosaved your last efforts, it might be in the folder that contained the original Word document. 

sorry do not understand the above - if I go to start/find/files and type in Rescued Document.txt
I get no files find. . . hit F3 (find) were and how do I do this

sorry - never took a computer class so not up on all this


Do to the hour last night - I had several word files open and was flipping back and forth getting info - thinking I was closing only the last document I had open and since I did not know if I made changes - I accidentally said no ---- it turns out the only document with changes was the document I am trying to recover


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Hi Betty,

Hitting the 'F3' key on your Keyboard does exactly the same as going to Start/Find/Files or Folders.
It's just a little quicker.
You can also press the Windows key together with the letter F: same result.

But this doesn't solve the problem, I guess.
Your document may be lost altogether.


----------



## Rigazel (Dec 8, 2001)

It is understood that you didn't save a doc. 
I know the same feeling, I once delted a test project and had to redo the whole thing.

It is a possibility that the O/S will not view it for, by default, some computers erase what the O/S deems 'Unneccessary space'

Although it happens, you still have the option to retain a file that you current erased.

You must realize, that everything that you erase, can be retrieved.

I would recommend a very 'low-curve' software called "Directory Snoop"

You can reach such a software by going to:

www.zdent.com/downloads

In the download box, write Directory Snoop.
Scroll down until you see it, then dl it.

I believe you will find the 'shareware' most useful.

Take care, and may you have a safe, and joyous Holiday!


----------



## Bettyg (Jul 19, 2000)

Thanks Tony and Rigazel

I decided to go the long way and recreate the document....

Appreciated your suggestions and thoughtfulness in answering my plea for help
God Bless
Have an enjoyable Holiday Season


----------

